# Violin/Viola hybrid



## MoonlightSonata

I wonder if anyone will ever make an instrument with five strings tuned C, G, D, A, E so that the player will be able to play both viola and violin music as well as specially written pieces?


----------



## senza sordino

What size would this instrument be? Violin or viola sized?


----------



## Nightman

I'm not sure how common they are acoustically, but I know 5 string electrics are quite common. Steve Vai's String Theories band included Alex Depue that played one with a violin scale (I believe)

Actually, found one online, I'm no violinist, so I can't speak for quality, but you can probably find reviews all over, just google the Bellafina Violina (or 5 string violin)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Viola sized. The strings would probably be far too close together otherwise.


----------



## matsoljare

There's quite a few. And the big problem is that the reduced difference in string angle makes it difficult to play, as the bow must be moved much more delicately.


----------



## Jaws

senza sordino said:


> What size would this instrument be? Violin or viola sized?


It could be a long violin size because there are very small violas that are the same size as the long body violins.


----------



## Ingélou

My teacher (who performs both on baroque violin & on viola) owns a five-string fiddle so I know that they do exist. He has shown it to me, but I can't remember now quite what size it was. However, I think if it had been as big as a viola I would have noticed. Also, my violinist/violist schoolfriend has spoken of being tempted to buy an electric five-string violin. So I think they may be quite an 'in-thing' and you could probably find out about them by googling.


----------



## SuperTonic

There was such an instrument in use during the early to mid-18th century. It was called the viola pomposa. It was slightly wider than a standard viola (hence the name). 
According Wikipedia JS Bach wrote a Suite in D Major (BMV 1012) for this instrument.


----------



## altiste

The violin maker of my own instrument makes a hybrid instrument, a viola with the high E string. The violist Pierre-Henri Xuereb has one: http://falber.fr/grandviola.htm


----------

